# ADA 45P Mountain Hardscape



## Nigel95 (9 Jan 2018)

Feedback welcome 




mountain hardscape 1 ada 45p by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Danny (9 Jan 2018)

That big piece on the left catches my attention too much and once seen it's all I see, however grown in it could be a very different matter.

On a side note looking at your flickr you have some amazing scapes so I'm sure you have a great vision for this qnd I'm eager to see how it develops.

This one in particular is simply stunning! Just wow!


----------



## paul_j (9 Jan 2018)

I agree with Danny. I think the left one stands out because it's more green than the other rocks, so perhaps when planted not a problem.


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Jan 2018)

Danny said:


> That big piece on the left catches my attention too much and once seen it's all I see, however grown in it could be a very different matter.
> 
> On a side note looking at your flickr you have some amazing scapes so I'm sure you have a great vision for this qnd I'm eager to see how it develops.
> 
> This one in particular is simply stunning! Just wow!





paul_j said:


> I agree with Danny. I think the left one stands out because it's more green than the other rocks, so perhaps when planted not a problem.



Yeah rocks will be covered a lot with moss so shouldn't be a problem.

Danny the picture you enclosed was some inspiration for me that I uploaded to Flickr to send the link to someone . I wish it was my scape! haha


----------

